# Massive Oak Takedown



## Aerialist (Feb 25, 2016)

This big Oak was a problematic takedown because of it's proximity to the house as well as the large Hemlock it was growing through. The video is pretty rough in YouTube format because of space and length restrictions the original is in full HD and about 20 minutes long.



Shot with a DJI Phantom 3 Professional quadcopter


----------



## Wickets (Feb 25, 2016)

Well done. You couldnt get me up there for all the money in texas.....tip my hat!


----------



## Aerialist (Feb 25, 2016)

The first two climbers shown are my rookies. That tree was a major step up for both of them. They did a great job though, not shown was the difficult job of getting that lowest limb out of the Hemlock without damage. It was hollow and two full grown raccoons bolted out of it while we were cutting on it.

The next climber up in top of the tree's canopy was me personally it was so high up that I felt I had to go up myself to judge the cuts and drops rather than try to talk less experienced climbers through it.

Last up was my superstar climber and my Nephew, who has been climbing with me for five years.


----------



## Zale (Feb 25, 2016)

AA you still scare the sh*t out of me. Your first climber looked like a scared bear cub the why he was getting out on that limb. Did it occur to you to tell him to tie in higher?
You on the other hand are still the same. Good to see you still one handing it after your accident. Why don't you spend $6 and buy your climber a pair of safety glasses or do you spend that money on your drone budget?


----------



## no tree to big (Feb 25, 2016)

Can i ask why would you not move the god for saken ladder after the climber Steps off it? Or why do you shock the living hell out of your gear? Prime example at 3:30

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale (Feb 25, 2016)

Yeah, I forgot to mention the ladder. AA is going to get those two kids in situations they can't handle.


----------



## Hoowasat (Feb 27, 2016)

The aerial videography is really nice.


----------



## Aerialist (Feb 27, 2016)

Hauling this tree out took three truckloads just for the trunk we dropped. The particleboard sheets did double duty to protect the lawn and then covered the windows when we ground out the stump.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 3, 2016)

I thought for sure this guy would have been killed by now. Tho I am pleasantly surprised to not see a car jack.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey AA hows the drug running for the CIA?


----------



## J-a-k-e_044 (Mar 3, 2016)

Looks like you cut your main crouch out 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetoolnut (Mar 4, 2016)

Aerialist said:


> The first two climbers shown are my rookies. That tree was a major step up for both of them. They did a great job though, not shown was the difficult job of getting that lowest limb out of the Hemlock without damage. It was hollow and two full grown raccoons bolted out of it while we were cutting on it.
> 
> The next climber up in top of the tree's canopy was me personally it was so high up that I felt I had to go up myself to judge the cuts and drops rather than try to talk less experienced climbers through it.
> 
> Last up was my superstar climber and my Nephew, who has been climbing with me for five years.




Keep both hands on the saw at all times, also why didn't the groundie remove that ladder before the climber started cutting?


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 4, 2016)

Looks like a crane woulda been helpful, makes fast work and safe work.


----------



## no tree to big (Mar 4, 2016)

grizz55chev said:


> Looks like a crane woulda been helpful, makes fast work and safe work.


Don't need no stinkin crane was an easy peasy tree for a competent crew.... yes some of us work with cranes a lot, I work with one nearly every day because the company owns it but I could have done 99% of the work the old fashion way. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 4, 2016)

Didn't mean nothin by it, just talkin easy, fast, safe, to each his own.


----------



## acer-kid (Mar 9, 2016)

What the **** was that? Holy, bud. Convertible arboriculture. Take the top down.. Go for a ride. 3:30ish is BRUTAL.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 9, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> What the **** was that? Holy, bud. Convertible arboriculture. Take the top down.. Go for a ride. 3:30ish is BRUTAL.



It wasn't that bad.


----------



## Zale (Mar 9, 2016)

It wasn't that good.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 9, 2016)

Zale said:


> It wasn't that good.


 
Mild to moderate.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 10, 2016)

Aerialist said:


> Hauling this tree out took three truckloads just for the trunk we dropped. The particleboard sheets did double duty to protect the lawn and then covered the windows when we ground out the stump.




*WOW!* smooth operators!!! nice vids of the two tree projects... impressive equipment and use of! like the 'copter shots. thank for posting, really enjoyed the show!!!!


----------



## acer-kid (Mar 10, 2016)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Mild to moderate.


It was bad. End of story. What's with the kid gloves, doc?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 10, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> It was bad. End of story. What's with the kid gloves, doc?



Really?


----------



## acer-kid (Mar 10, 2016)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Really?


Really.
The two minute mark is arguably worse. Just seems like maybe a little out of the wheel house when it comes to.. I dunno.. Medium sized rigging. I get ****ing shook around like that with a limb swinging back at me.. I'm pissed.

Then again, I'm one of those new fangled "whiner climbers" that wants things to go smooth, and not like a caveman rock throwing fight.


----------



## Del_ (Mar 10, 2016)

It's not often that a video is of such quality that you can smell the fear.


Well done AA!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 10, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> Really.
> The two minute mark is arguably worse. Just seems like maybe a little out of the wheel house when it comes to.. I dunno.. Medium sized rigging. I get ****ing shook around like that with a limb swinging back at me.. I'm pissed.
> 
> Then again, I'm one of those new fangled "whiner climbers" that wants things to go smooth, and not like a caveman rock throwing fight.



We were talking about the one at 3:30, that didn't seem unreasonable.
Yeah, the one at the 2 min mark was kinda odd, like they were doing something on the ground to cause the whiplash. Maybe they had a GRCS cranked to hell ? Seem to little of piece to cause all that.

It sucks that, for the most part, we think AA's tatics are low brow but he is probably A NUMBER ONE with dear Angie.


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 10, 2016)

Dr. Proteus and Backyard Lumberjack ~ thanks for the supportive comments. As far as shock loading that was well within the working load limits of the heavy rope and block I was using. The rope man could have let it run a bit better to reduce the loading but he was one of my rookies and has not developed the good technique that would reduce the loading. I've always maintained that a good rope man can make a less skilled climber look good and a bad rope man can make a good climber look bad. The kid just needs a little more experience.

As far as one handing my saw, tell me of one climber doesn't do that. I use my saw one handed when I need to and I'm pretty good with either hand.

Shock loading? Watch this:



That is a case of a bad rope man, note how many times I told "Lee" to let it run, actually more than is in the video. Lee is a veteran that suffers from PTSS and he froze at just the wrong time. At least I have the balls to show my "blooper Reel" videos where are the detractor's videos? Do they actually work in trees or just post as experts from their mother's basements?


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 10, 2016)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> We were talking about the one at 3:30, that didn't seem unreasonable.
> Yeah, the one at the 2 min mark was kinda odd, like they were doing something on the ground to cause the whiplash. Maybe they had a GRCS cranked to hell ? Seem to little of piece to cause all that.



Nah, just the rope man's inexperience. That and being about 90' up in the skinny part of the tree.


> It sucks that, for the most part, we think AA's tatics are low brow but he is probably A NUMBER ONE with dear Angie.



Low brow? How's that Dr. Proteus? I use state of the art equipment and don't do so bad for a 68 year old climber. I currently have 222 reviews on Angie's List and they are pretty much all rave reviews. My customers love me because I treat them right and do a great clean-up for them. Also, I've never done any property damage in seven years of working over houses and all around power lines.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 10, 2016)

Aerialist said:


> Dr. Proteus and Backyard Lumberjack ~ thanks for the supportive comments. As far as shock loading that was well within the working load limits of the heavy rope and block I was using. The rope man could have let it run a bit better to reduce the loading but he was one of my rookies and has not developed the good technique that would reduce the loading. I've always maintained that a good rope man can make a less skilled climber look good and a bad rope man can make a good climber look bad. The kid just needs a little more experience.
> 
> As far as one handing my saw, tell me of one climber doesn't do that. I use my saw one handed when I need to and I'm pretty good with either hand.
> 
> ...





I said that we all thought you were low brow comedy so why you are thanking me I don't know. The only thing I could commend you on is tenacity and I am not so sure that is a proper thing to do.


----------



## Zale (Mar 10, 2016)

If I had seriously injured myself one handing, I would probably be trying to keep two hands on it. Thats just me and you are correct in that a lot of people one hand. AA I do give you credit for climbing at 68 but your technique has something to be desired.IMO. Stay safe you old goat.


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 10, 2016)

Oh I guess i missed the word "comedy" in your post Doc. I was thanking you for your opinion that the shock loading wasn't that bad. You got that right. I have experienced shock loading and in the big Oak it wasn't excessive, in fact I hardly noticed it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 10, 2016)

Zale said:


> If I had seriously injured myself one handing, I would probably be trying to keep two hands on it. Thats just me and you are correct in that a lot of people one hand. AA I do give you credit for climbing at 68 but your technique has something to be desired.IMO. Stay safe you old goat.



And this guy just goes right back at it tearing into that spruce tree.

THE TENACIOUS AERIALIST
THE TENACIOUS A
TA ( for short)

Put some cracked out nutjob who " freezes" on the end of my rope and I will kill you.


----------



## Zale (Mar 10, 2016)

TA, that has a ring to it.


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 11, 2016)

It's easy to get hurt in this business. The real danger in the video above is getting thrown over the top of the cut and losing your flip line's contact with the tree. Lee the rope man is a veteran who I was trying to help fight his demons by giving him a job. Lee is actually coming out on my job today. My rope man in the massive Oak is a Marine reservist and I've hired many veterans.

You don't even have to be up a tree to get hurt, here is me making a two handed cut from the ground:



I may be old but I ain't slow. The branch got caught in my saddle's bridge.


----------



## thetoolnut (Mar 23, 2016)

Aerialist said:


> Dr. Proteus and Backyard Lumberjack ~ thanks for the supportive comments. As far as shock loading that was well within the working load limits of the heavy rope and block I was using. The rope man could have let it run a bit better to reduce the loading but he was one of my rookies and has not developed the good technique that would reduce the loading. I've always maintained that a good rope man can make a less skilled climber look good and a bad rope man can make a good climber look bad. The kid just needs a little more experience.
> 
> As far as one handing my saw, tell me of one climber doesn't do that. I use my saw one handed when I need to and I'm pretty good with either hand.
> 
> ...






No second tie in whilst cutting, visor up whilst cutting, no undercuts hence the bar getting trapped by limbs, too much one handed cutting and the groundie is a balloon! I wouldn't like to see this crew working over my greenhouse. If I had one!


----------



## thetoolnut (Mar 23, 2016)

Aerialist said:


> It's easy to get hurt in this business. The real danger in the video above is getting thrown over the top of the cut and losing your flip line's contact with the tree. Lee the rope man is a veteran who I was trying to help fight his demons by giving him a job. Lee is actually coming out on my job today. My rope man in the massive Oak is a Marine reservist and I've hired many veterans.
> 
> You don't even have to be up a tree to get hurt, here is me making a two handed cut from the ground:
> 
> ...





Looks like you got a bang into the crown jewels!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 23, 2016)

thetoolnut said:


> No second tie in whilst cutting, visor up whilst cutting, no undercuts hence the bar getting trapped by limbs, too much one handed cutting and the groundie is a balloon! I wouldn't like to see this crew working over my greenhouse. If I had one!



The ground is a balloon? Well I think that sure is hurtful thing to say although I am not sure what you mean.


----------



## thetoolnut (Mar 23, 2016)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> The ground is a balloon? Well I think that sure is hurtful thing to say although I am not sure what you mean.





"The groundie is a balloon" Meaning he's an idiot.


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 24, 2016)

As I said earlier Lee is a veteran with Post Traumatic Stress and he froze up and stopped the falling top of the Pine and that's what took me for a ride. I was Pizzed off about that but I got over it and finished the job.

Here's Lee driving my Stiener right into the trailer that brought it:


----------



## tidy (Mar 25, 2016)

why are there 2 threads for what is erm, to put it politely, some pretty mediocre tree work?


----------



## Zale (Mar 25, 2016)

Mediocre? That my friend is AAA Angies's list work.


----------



## tidy (Mar 26, 2016)

We all know that customers immediately recognize quality tree work-all those other sneaky operators must keep their blooper reels confidential.


----------



## acer-kid (Mar 27, 2016)

Aerialist said:


> It's easy to get hurt in this business.
> 
> You don't even have to be up a tree to get hurt, here is me making a two handed cut from the ground:
> 
> ...




Why would you let that branch hinge down like that? That seemed like a recipe for getting butt struck. I agree with whomever said.. In a way commendable, but your technique definitely leaves something to be desired. Please be safe. And try and learn from your own and others mistakes.


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 27, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> Why would you let that branch hinge down like that? ...



It was hanging over a fence that I didn't want to damage so I tried to let it down easy.


----------



## acer-kid (Mar 27, 2016)

Aerialist said:


> It was hanging over a fence that I didn't want to damage so I tried to let it down easy.


Maybe standing directly behind it was an oversight, then?


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 27, 2016)

More of an undersight I'd say ...


----------



## murphy4trees (May 26, 2016)

7 years and you still look like a rookie out there (up there too)... DO you teach your new climbers by example???? let them one hand???? A seasoned pro will keep two hands on the saw unless he has a reason not to. You take one hand off the saw for no good reason and leave yourself in bad cutting positions regularly... How many times are you going to have to watch the ground crew struggle with hung limbs before you realize its better to cut the ****** stubs off . Why WHY WHY would you ever leave a ladder leaning on the tree in a big removal like that.. there is just no excuse for that kind of tree work, 7 years later and after all the feedback you've gotten online... drone video is nice, climbing those big trees at 68 is amazing... almost as amazing as the stupidity .. don;t like to be so harsh and judgmental but you deserve it... next time you cut yourself you may not be so lucky as to get carried away still breathing! are you looking for attention???? can't get the positive so you'll take the negative...


----------



## murphy4trees (May 26, 2016)

Oh and side loading your rigging line is another recipe for disaster.... nasty habit....


----------



## acer-kid (May 26, 2016)

murphy4trees said:


> Oh and side loading your rigging line is another recipe for disaster.... nasty habit....


Murphy is a bit of a blow hard.. but that is a real solid point there..


----------



## thetoolnut (May 28, 2016)

murphy4trees said:


> 7 years and you still look like a rookie out there (up there too)... DO you teach your new climbers by example???? let them one hand???? A seasoned pro will keep two hands on the saw unless he has a reason not to. You take one hand off the saw for no good reason and leave yourself in bad cutting positions regularly... How many times are you going to have to watch the ground crew struggle with hung limbs before you realize its better to cut the ****** stubs off . Why WHY WHY would you ever leave a ladder leaning on the tree in a big removal like that.. there is just no excuse for that kind of tree work, 7 years later and after all the feedback you've gotten online... drone video is nice, climbing those big trees at 68 is amazing... almost as amazing as the stupidity .. don;t like to be so harsh and judgmental but you deserve it... next time you cut yourself you may not be so lucky as to get carried away still breathing! are you looking for attention???? can't get the positive so you'll take the negative...




I have to agree strongly with all of the above points. I'm all for taking a calculated risk with the emphasis on CALCULATED, but doing something risky just to look cool is stupid and dangerous.


----------

